# Rétro-éclairage très faible sur iMac G4



## Jenare (8 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous, après une bonne recherche sur notre ami Google, j'ai trouvé diverses réponses à mon problème et j'ai donc décidé de faire appel à vous pour avoir une réponse sûre pour mon cas ! 

Alors, je m'explique : J'ai dernièrement acquis un iMac G4 Tournesol, 17", le propriétaire a simplement dit que "l'écran ne fonctionnait plus". Une fois arrivé à la maison j'ai décidé de regarder le problème de plus près. Comme l'a dit le propriétaire, l'iMac s'allume bien, on entend le bruit de démarrage d'OS X, le ventilateur qui tourne etc Mais l'écran reste noir, ou presque !

À première vue, l'écran est noir, mais lorsque l'on regarde bien (ou avec une lampe par exemple) on distingue l'interface ! (Pour le coup, j'aperçoit le dossier avec un point d'interrogation, le propriétaire a probablement dû effacer son disque dur, il me suffira simplement de réinstaller le système à priori)
Donc d'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur les forum, le rétro-éclairage serait mort, donc remplacement de l'écran. Mais d'autres disent aussi qu'il suffirait simplement d'ouvrir la machine, et de tripoter je ne sais plus quels fils qui faisaient faux contact) Et certains pensent également à la carte graphique HS

Donc, d'après vous, quel peut-être le réel problème ?
Et si le problème vient vraiment de l'écran, savez vous où je pourrais trouver une dalle (même d'occasion) pour pas trop cher ? Il a été très difficile de trouver cela, ça m'a l'air assez rare, ou hors de prix

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2014)

Jenare a dit:


> le propriétaire a simplement dit que "l'écran ne fonctionnait plus".


et il se trompe



> Mais l'écran reste noir, ou presque !


ce qui est different
l'ecran marche

la cause est là





> le rétro-éclairage


il est dereglé ou en panne ou peut etre mourant



> serait mort, donc remplacement de l'écran


non



> Donc, d'après vous, quel peut-être le réel problème ?


dans la majorité des cas c'est dereglage -temporaire- du retro éclairage
ou
un fonctionnement défectueux ( cablage de l'inverter board , la piece chargée du retro éclairage)  faux contact , ou piece défectueuse
tout ceci est abondamment évoqué

parfois de simples manips suffisent
un simple reset de pram 

et ou 
 reset de SMC ( en g4  ca s'appelait *PMU*)
power management unit
manip propre à chaque modele de mac
avec le tournesol faudra ouvrir le capot ( c'est un bouton dans la demi sphère)

parfois non, c'est une vraie panne exigeant verif du cablage , test ou remplacement de cette piece
( qui vaut rien , quelques euros, en tous cas bien moins cher qu'un ecran ou carte mere carte graphique)


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Juin 2014)

Problème assez courant chez les G4. 

1- L'inverter est mort
2- Les condo de l'écran sont "gonflés" 

Dans tous les cas la panne est bien matérielle et nécessite l'intervention d'un pro.


----------



## Jenare (9 Juin 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Après un reset du PMU, rien ne change (Je n'ai pas pu tester avec la PRAM, je ne possède pas de clavier, mais j'ai cru comprendre réinitialiser le PMU réinitialisait aussi la PRAM, donc cela revient au même).

Pensez-vous qu'il y'a une chance de faire re-fonctionner le rétro éclairage en "tapotant" quelques connexions qui feraient éventuellement faux contact sur l'inventer ? 
Comment (et où) voir si les condos sont gonflés ? 

Je préférerais m'occuper de cela moi même, étant donné que j'aime bien bidouiller, et surtout que si je devais payer un professionnel, la "restauration" de cet iMac perdrait tout son intérêt.

En tout cas, je pars déjà à la recherche d'un intender sur internet !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2014)

Jenare a dit:


> éventuellement faux contact sur l'inventer ?
> 
> En tout cas, je pars déjà à la recherche d'un intender sur internet !


ni l'un ni l'autre
" inv*ert*er "
(inverter board)

et sur le web il y a le manuel officiel de reparation de certains imac tournesol
( en theorie étaient des   documents internes  SAV  Apple, mais on les trouve en PDF assez facilement, aucune idée si les liens donnés pour certains  il y a des années sur macg sont encore ok en 2014)


----------



## Jenare (9 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ni l'un ni l'autre
> " inv*ert*er "
> (inverter board)



Aha, merci, c'est pas facile pour moi de maitriser des mots nouveaux je me sens bête 

Donc, j'ai décidé de démonter l'écran, et tout avait l'air ok, j'ai essayé de tâter un peu les connectiques de l'*inverter*, mais cela ne changeait rien. Donc l'écran est démonté, et je n'y touche plus ! Dois-je commencer à chercher un inverter sur le web, ou est-ce que je devrais essayer d'autres trucs ? Je n'ai pas envie d'en acheter un et de me rendre compte que cela ne venait pas de là En tout cas, cela m'a l'air très facile à remplacer !


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Juin 2014)

T'as regardé la gueule des condo comme je l'ai précisé au dessus?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> T'as regardé la gueule des condo comme je l'ai précisé au dessus?


me parle pô de condo ! 
c'est ce qui a  laché sur mon tournesol
( grand classique)

qui d'ailleurs avait aussi des couac de retro éclairage - d'inverter pendant des années,  en bidouillant ca repartait en écran normal  , jusqu'à la fois suivante  immediate ou des semaines mois plus tard,   jusqu'au coup des condos)

Attention les inverter tournesol y en a eu des versions
ne pas se gourrer


----------



## Jenare (9 Juin 2014)

Oui, je l'ai ouvert, et à priori rien d'anormal ! Avec un peu de poussière en moins, il parait neuf

Pour l'inverter j'ai récupéré les références pour bien trouver exactement le même, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas évident à trouver ! 

Et sinon, autre détail que je préfère préciser, quand je l'allume, la led ne s'allume pas (Il me semblait que la LED s'allumait au démarrage sur mon G5, je ne sais pas si c'est sur tous) Pensez-vous que cela peut être lié, ou c'est encore autre chose ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2014)

l'affaire de led
j'espere que ton reset de PMU fut " propre" car  si enfoncé " plusieurs fois" ca peut  avoir des effets
( dixit le fameux manuel destiné aux réparateurs appeul )

faudrait que tu mettes la main sur le PDF de ton modele
( très complet et très détaillé)
exemple


> mportant: The PMU is very sensitive and touching the circuitry on the logic board can cause the PMU to crash. If the PMU crashes, the battery life goes from about five years to about two days if the PMU is not reset. Refer to the next topic, &#8220;Resetting the PMU on the Logic Board&#8221; for the procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenare (9 Juin 2014)

Oui, je me suis bien renseigné avant de faire la manipulation, j'ai bien appuyé une seule fois. Mais la led ne s'allumait pas déjà avant d'avoir fait le reset.


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2014)

Pour le manuel, on peut voir ça en MP si tu veux.
Je ne connais pas le 17, mais la diode de mon 15 ne s'allumait que lorsqu'il était en veille me semble t'il.
Dernièrement (mais sur un MacBook) l'Inverter était mort, mais aussi le câble carte mère/Inverter.
Pas facile à trouver comme panne. Heureusement qu'un jour j'ai vu qu'avec l'écran à un certain angle la dalle s'illuminait


----------



## Jenare (10 Juin 2014)

Oui effectivement le manuel pourrait être intéressant, ça me permettrait d'y voir plus clair sur tout ça ! Il existe en français ? Sinon, j'arriverai à me débrouiller avec l'anglais, c'est juste toujours plus clair pour ce genre de trucs un peu plus complexes quand c'est dans notre langue maternelle

Donc, si j'ai bien tout compris, si la dalle s'allume encore, et que les condos sont bons, ça a forcément un lien avec l'inverter ? Encore une fois, peut-être que le manuel pourrait m'aider pour m'y retrouver avec les câbles Mais dans tous les cas, il faudrait forcément racheter cette pièce ou cela peut encore venir d'un câble tout seul ?


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2014)

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe de traduction de cet ouvrage;
Celui dont je parle et que propose, est en anglais. Mais les photos à défaut du texte sont assez parlantes


----------



## Jenare (10 Juin 2014)

Ce n'est pas un problème, j'arriverai très bien à me débrouiller avec l'anglais  
Ça m'intéresse en tout cas, merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2014)

les manuels sont en anglais
mais
- googletranslate est un bon traducteur ( du moins avec anglais et langues principales)
et le manuel est illustré, du moins les étapes importantes


----------



## Jenare (11 Juin 2014)

Il n'y a pas de problèmes, je comprend l'anglais, moins que le français c'est normal, mais je pourrai parfaitement me débrouiller, et s'il est illustré, c'est encore mieux


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2014)

Ben, tu m'envoie un MP alors !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2014)

Essaye de trouver celui de ce mac , car selon les modèles ( ou disons series de modeles) l'aménagement interne , choix techniques et pieces ont évolué


----------



## Jenare (11 Juin 2014)

Voilà, *Invité* m'a envoyé le manuel, merci beaucoup ! Il va bien m'aider !

Sinon, petit détail, j'ai vu ça dans le manuel :


> The LED functions differently on the iMac (17-inch Flat Panel). The LED does not light up when the power is on; however, the LED should pulse when the computer is in Sleep mode.



Donc effectivement, pas de soucis avec ma LED pour l'instant (impossible de tester le mode veille)

Et donc après avoir bien lu les solutions pour les symptômes "No Video", je ne vois que l'inverter comme cause du problème Donc autant demander une dernière fois votre avis, dois-je partir à la recherche d'un inverter maintenant ou dois-je encore attendre de trouver s'il y aurait une autre panne ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2014)

Jenare a dit:


> Et donc après avoir bien lu les solutions pour les symptômes "No Video", je ne vois que l'inverter comme cause du problème&#8230; Donc autant demander une dernière fois votre avis, dois-je partir à la recherche d'un inverter maintenant ou dois-je encore attendre de trouver s'il y aurait une autre panne ?


ca c'est un peu le même choix que celui d'un garagiste
il repère un problème de carburateur
et là 
il peut
stratégie " pas à pas": réparer le carburateur et tester , puis agir en fonction

ou
remise à plat
faire une révision complete , et tout réparer

un  garagiste serieux  agit en fonction de 2 critères : sa conscience professionnelle et... le devis
sauf UN garagiste , célèbre :Monsieur Gaudin !

si tu connais pas c'est grandiose 
ca
(edit la balise video passe mal , je mets le lien)
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8wum1_daniel-prevost-garage-gaudin-clip-c_fun


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2014)

Perso, je pense que c'est l'Inverter (ou le câble)

Pour la led tu dois pouvoir tester avec un appui bref sur le bouton de mise en marche une fois le Mac booté.
En règle générale ça le met en veille (je ne sais plus si l'option est cochée par défaut, mais elle l'est souvent)


----------



## Jenare (12 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> un garagiste serieux agit en fonction de 2 critères : sa conscience professionnelle et... le devis
> sauf UN garagiste , célèbre :Monsieur Gaudin !



Ah oui ? Je trouve qu'il existe beaucoup de Monsieur Gaudin parmi les garagistes que j'ai pu voir personnellement 

Donc après avoir bien cherché quelle pouvait être la cause du problème, je vais voir pour acheter un Inverter, je ne vois pas d'où pourrait venir le problème (sachant que les seuls câbles qui relient l'écran à l'inverter viennent de l'inverter, donc les câbles seront changés eux aussi !)

Pour la LED, je ne peux pas tester car lorsque je le démarre, je tombe sur le point d'interrogation, l'ancien propriétaire a probablement restauré son disque dur avant la vente Et donc à partir de là, si j'appuie sur le bouton, le Mac va s'éteindre Donc je verrai ça quand j'aurai un rétro éclairage qui fonctionne, et Tiger d'installé 

Dernières petites questions : 

D'abord, savez vous où je pourrais me procurer une telle pièce pour pas trop cher ?  Parce que ça m'a l'air assez rare, seuls les États Unis proposent des prix a peu près abordables (même si c'est trois fois plus cher que pour un 15", évidemment), mais les frais de port coutent le double

et,  
J'ai vu sous le Mac qu'il ne possédait pas de carte Airport, et donc si vous vous y connaissez, savez vous si la différence est vraiment importante entre une simple carte Airport (datant de 1999 je crois, elles étaient aussi installées dans les premiers G4) et une carte Airport extreme (également compatible) ?

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## CBi (15 Juin 2014)

Jenare a dit:


> J'ai vu sous le Mac qu'il ne possédait pas de carte Airport, et donc si vous vous y connaissez, savez vous si la différence est vraiment importante entre une simple carte Airport (datant de 1999 je crois, elles étaient aussi installées dans les premiers G4) et une carte Airport extreme (également compatible) ?



Non, ce n'est pas : également compatible. 
Ces 2 cartes n'ont rien de commun.

Si ton iMac est un modèle 800MHz (le premier Tournesol) c'est une simple carte Airport, et si c'est un modèle 1GHz ou plus (après février 2003) c'est une Airport Extrême.


----------



## Jenare (15 Juin 2014)

CBi a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas : également compatible.
> Ces 2 cartes n'ont rien de commun.
> 
> Si ton iMac est un modèle 800MHz (le premier Tournesol) c'est une simple carte Airport, et si c'est un modèle 1GHz ou plus (après février 2003) c'est une Airport Extrême.



Ah, merci de l'info, simple erreur de ma part ! Ça me coutera moins cher comme ça


----------



## Jenare (15 Juin 2014)

Bon, contrairement à ce que je croyais, il ne me suffisait pas de réinstaller OS X, quelque chose m'a échappé quand je l'ai démonté la première fois : Le disque dur est manquant Les frais augmentent de plus-en-plus ! Je commence à me demander si le réparer ne serait pas de la perte d'argent Il faudrait vraiment que j'arrive à trouver un Inverter et un DD pas très chers Mais où ?


----------



## CBi (16 Juin 2014)

Des inverters, ça doit pouvoir se trouver sur eBay ou sur http://www.powerbookmedic.com/iMac-G4-Inverter-Assembly-p-22831.html

Pour le disque dur, OWC est mon fournisseur préféré (pub gratuite) mais ça doit pouvoir se trouver aussi d'occasion. https://eshop.macsales.com/search/3.5+Internal+IDE/ATA

Et un beau tutoriel en images du démontage de l'écran du tournesol : https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac+G4+17+800+MHz+EMC+1936+LCD+Replacement/6814


----------



## Jenare (17 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Voilà, problème normalement réglé pour l'iMac ! J'ai trouvé sur eBay quelqu'un qui vendait son G4 pour pièces (carte mère HS), il ne voulais pas démonter l'écran pour vendre uniquement l'inverter, mais j'ai pu avoir l'écran complet pour 40 (pratiquement le prix d'un inverter quand on compte les frais de port), reste plus qu'à espérer que j'arriverai à revendre l'écran !
Pour le disque dur, la même personne m'a vendu le sien pour 10, un peu dommage de repartir sur du 80Gb, mais pour ce prix je ne pouvais pas refuser ! 
Le colis a été posté ce matin, j'attend avec impatience ! 

Merci beaucoup à vous tous, vous m'avez été d'une grande aide !


----------



## Invité (17 Juin 2014)

Bonne affaire.
L'écran complet pour le prix, c'est cool !

Pourquoi revendre le tien ? Attends une bonne occaz et change l'inverter, ça te fera la main et de la pièce


----------



## Jenare (28 Juin 2014)

C'est avec grand plaisir que j'écrit ce poste depuis mon G4, sous Tiger, depuis le bon vieux Safari 3 ! Je lui ai acheté une Pro Mouse (j'adore son design), et un clavier filaire en alu (sans le pavé numérique), car je le trouvais plus agréable que les anciens. Je lui ait également installé une carte Airport. Bizarrement, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ma Freebox, ou encore au réseau de Airport Extreme Je me contente du Hotspot FreeWifi en attendant ! En tout cas, il décore parfaitement mon bureau et je peux encore m'en servir comme ordinateur secondaire, un rêve ! Cette machine est juste sublime :love:

En ce qui concerne l'écran, j'ai en fait reçu non seulement l'écran, mais aussi la coque, avec le bras, la demi sphère et les cables ! Je pourrais effectivement les garder pour me faire des pièces au cas où, mais je pense tenter de les revendre histoire de rembourser la somme investie (Et je serai encore plus heureux d'avoir eu un magnifique G4 pour presque rien  ) Reste plus qu'à trouver quelqu'un qui recherche ce genre de pièces, peut-être pas évident

Merci à vous qui avez pu m'aider à le réparer !


----------



## Invité (28 Juin 2014)

Content pour toi !
C'est cool 
J'ai revendu le mien sans alim l'été dernier au même prix.


----------

